# K1 Speed Carlsbad HOSTING JDM NIGHT! 1st Tuesday of every month



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

We have started to do a bike night on the second tuesday of every month and now we are moving onto other things to add to this 

Basically open to all JDM car enthusiasts, to come in and for a discounted rate have their own Grand Prix race once a month. This is a 12 lap practice race, a 14 lap qualifer and a 16 lap main event K1 will be awarding the top 3 winners from the main event with trophies, not to mention other prizes that could be awarded if I can get some shops to help sponsor the event. 

At the moment we are pricing it at $50 person (normally $60) for up to 20 people. If we get more than 20 people than I will drop the price down to $45. Those of you reading this probably know of at least 20 people that would be down to do this once a month. 

At the moment we would be starting this on June 1st (since that is the next 1st tuesday of the month) and going from there 

So post up if you want to participate, we will have Oggies Pizza available for purchase in our deli and if you guys want something else from them we can have that on hand as well (typically we have Nachos and Hot Dogs on the weekends) 

POST UP your feedback lets make this happen


----------



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

this is picking up steam on the other fourms I have this posted on so we are all systems go 

6pm-7pm roll in ans sign up time 7pm-15pmish is when the racing will begin
looking forward to this


----------



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

Dont forget June 1st which is a tuesday night 6-7pm roll in time 7pm start racing time 

here is the address and link to the location 
K1 Speed Carlsbad - Indoor Karting / Go Kart Racing in San Diego North County

K1 Speed Carlsbad
6212 Corte Del Abeto
Carlsbad, CA 92011


----------



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

tonight ! roll in 6pm....


----------



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

July 6th is just around the corner looking forward to seeing a number of Nissan fans there 

We are pushing the starting time back a bit so more people can attend - roll in time from 7-8pm and racing will start at 8pm ish 

here is a link to the location
K1 Speed Carlsbad - Indoor Karting / Go Kart Racing in San Diego North County

K1 Speed Carlsbad
6212 Corte Del Abeto
Carlsbad, CA 92011

Phone: (760) 929-2225
Fax: (760) 929-0025


----------

